# SHENZHEN | China Horoy Qianhai Guanze | 293m | 961ft | 62 fl | T/O



## z0rg

http://news.conradhotels.com/index....eils-plans-for-luxury-hotel-in-shenzhen-china
http://www.chinahuashi.com.cn/Article.aspx?ID=5932faab-62df-44f8-a56e-70fd2cceb0a5

Allegedly by KPF, but I couldn't find a source.


----------



## z0rg

By douwei321


----------



## KillerZavatar

this is amazing news. so Qianhai might indeed have lost it's _big_ towers, but will get a supertall plateau! :cheers:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

I am 99% sure this is the plot of the former "phase 2" of Excellence Qianhai Towers which was supposed to have a tower of 300m. Glad to see it will be even a little taller  Correct me if I'm wrong though, I'm really curious where else this plot would be located then.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
any paint explanations what makes you so sure, I'm trying to figure the plots out, but without the only topped out escellence qianhai 170m side towers as reference in the background it's quite difficult 

edit: it would fit to the angled street though, but all of the building around in that render are different, do you think this is just an old render for what is now Excellence?

edit edit: i think i know why you are 99%, just found the models again, now it makes sense!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Exactly, it fits perfectly with this new scale model  Also the plot shape is pretty remarkable which immediately made me think of the former Excellence plot.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

by douwei321 on gaoloumi on the 23rd of January 2016


----------



## Ch.W

Very nice. 
The whole Qianhai development is so huge, do we have a thread about this? Qianhai masterplan?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
this thread should be used for general Qianhai development: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587190


----------



## Scion

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> I am 99% sure this is the plot of the former "phase 2" of Excellence Qianhai Towers which was supposed to have a tower of 300m. Glad to see it will be even a little taller  Correct me if I'm wrong though, I'm really curious where else this plot would be located then.


You are correct. 

History fun fact: Excellence acquired both parcels of land (red AND green) on the same day. They were the first pieces of land ever sold in the whole of Qianhai.

Excellence went on to build the red plot in-house. The green plot is outsourced to Horoy to build (supertall location on the yellow). Ownership is still held by Excellence. 

53b9b1b8gw1f3igl27birj218n0qotr2 by Kwok Bobby, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice. a box design, but pretty good.


----------



## oscillation

in trial of


----------



## TowerVerre:)

This one is 293m tall, not 325m according to CTBUH: 
http://ctbuh.org/GlobalNews/getArticle.php?id=4245&fromColorbox=true
The design for the main tower is by Goettsch Partners:


----------



## kanye

325m here
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/qianhai-horoy-tower/22957


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^ I would be happy if the proposed design for the main tower stays 325m tall, but I am afraid the article I posted is more recent since it is from 16th september of 2016.
Edit: It looks like it is not the same project or (what is more likely since the project I posted also contains a Conrad Hotel and the location in the renders look really, really similar) CTBUH listed this tower twice: 
http://skyscrapercenter.com/complex/2821


----------



## oscillation

In trial of


----------



## zwamborn

2016-10-24 by 吴剑平


----------



## Tupac96

this is uc isnt it?


----------



## Zaz965

I hope it is already under construction :cheers:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

As far as I can see, none of the photos is showing the main tower. It appears the most construction activity is happening in the corner on the opposite end, and the rising structure should be just some ~100m side tower.


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2018-10-20 by f1220614


----------



## zwamborn

2018-11-10 by hypersun


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2018-12-12 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2018-12-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2019-01-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2019-02-23 by 摩天圳


----------



## Istiaque Ahmad

This is great


----------



## zwamborn

2019-02-25 by axgeyu


----------



## zwamborn

2019-03-25 by kimiliu


----------



## zwamborn

2019-05-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2019-05-13 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 
郑晓丰


----------



## zwamborn

2019-06-29 by 郑晓丰










2019-07-01 by 摩天圳


----------



## Eric Offereins

This will look very cool. Very well designed.


----------



## oscillation

by jermaine1122



















by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2019-07-31 by 水守


----------



## Munwon

This district will be insane in 3-5 years


----------



## Zaz965

by 小志Lzj on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

@KillerZavatar , is this a 300-meter building from the level sea?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Zaz965 said:


> @KillerZavatar , is this a 300-meter building from the level sea?


not sure, i believe Qianhai has a height limit of 320m from sea level, but i could be wrong. It's very arbitrary though, Nanshan Mountain is 336m at it's heighest, so those buildings close to the mountain shouldn't really affect existing flight paths too much, even if they were taller.


----------



## Zaz965

that building to the right
















SHENZHEN | Qianhai CTF Finance Tower | 211m | 692ft | 43...


Could not find a thread for this, please delete if one already exists. 220m according to architects site but 210.95m on Gaoloumi. Design by Leigh & Orange Architects. http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=971587&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dtypeid%26typeid%3D69&page=1...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

